# 17 week standard feeding question



## EllaT (Jul 11, 2019)

I’m new to this forum, actually I’m new to any forum as this one is the first one I’ve ever joined, so if I’m not posting this question in the right place please let me know.

I have a 17 week old male standard. He weighs approximately 24lbs and is 19” tall. He’s very thin and has a voracious appetite. Right now he’s getting 1 cup of Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy (breeders choice) three times a day. He gulps the food down even tho I feed him in a slow feeder bowl. I’ve read that some people say to feed a puppy as much food he can eat within a certain time frame and that a puppy should never finish his food and still be hungry, others say feed according to the directions on the bag of dog food. His parents are very solid framed dogs weighing about 55lbs. 

I’ve had dogs all my life and they have all been very excited about meal time, but none quite as “excited” about it as this guy is.....it’s like he’s never full. And yes, he’s UTD on all worming, shots, and vet check ups. The vet did say he was thin, but not unhealthy thin. 

So my questions is, should I be feeding him more? A different brand of food?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My i not a crazy eater, he never has been. I thought he was a strange eater from day 1. I would put his food out he takes some and would chew it, I mean chew it like a person, little chop whoops LOL. My breeder had me and I still do add a big tablespoon of Purina pro canned to his kibble. I put it in his bowl add kibble and stir it around until its all coated. I do give 2 cups iSome dogs are just voracious eaters. There are days, well today even that mine will skip a meal........ I do however always give him treats (Instinct freeze dried raw) sometimes I will toss a few in his meal and he usually gets a few when cried in a treat ball to give him something to occupy himself with. Now my boxer likes to eat, he gets 2 cups a day but he isn't as active as the boxer and he is a voracious eater. But if I give him more his stool will lessen right up, and he gets a few treats but I have to watch his weight as right now he is a bit on the heavy side. I think its a bit trail & error with every dog, they are as different from one another as people are.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think pups go through times when they are growing and ravenous, followed by times when both growth and appetite slow down for a while. I always gave a bit more food during the hungry times, while watching growth and weight - you don't want to overdo it with a large breed puppy, of course.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

you don't want to overdo it with a large breed puppy, of course.
__________________ This is true better to be a bit lighter than to be overweight or to grow too fast.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Is he very active. Some dogs burn off so much energy it is hard to keep weight on them. You might switch his food and see if that changes anything. While one dog may do very well on Pro Plan, another won't. My standard could not eat Pro Plan at all.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble reviews hundreds of dog foods. I have fed Taste of the Wild and been happy with it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with fjm about growth and eating going in fits and starts. For large breed puppies there will very likely be times when they eat like they're being starved and then you will see height and feel bones all of a sudden. The next week they are just as likey to not want to eat anything. I would not allow a gluttonous puppy to free feed. The food will shoot straight through them and fly out the back end like a projectile. Javelin was a very ravenous puppy and had more than one unpleasant round of the runs and extra baths because once he got tall enough he would raid the adult free feeder bowl. If I saw him there I would intervene but he was such a good puppy he was often loose on his own. That stuff was my bad for sure.


----------



## Popper (Feb 8, 2019)

Pretty new here too and so glad to see your post as I have the almost exact situation. My Anna is 17 weeks, has been fed the Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and I am constantly wondering if I'm feeding her enough. She doesn't exactly seem ravenous but is always excited at feeding time (also 3 times a day) and eating at the top end of the recommendations if not a bit more. Then you add in some training treats, a stuffed kong etc. and it really makes me wonder. I thought she was getting a bit of a belly but a week later the vet said she seemed a bit lean. He said as long as I was increasing her food as she grew he wasn't concerned. She does seem to go through spurts in her growth (as did my kids ) We don't want to overfeed and certainly want to make sure that they get enough so are constantly trying to find the perfect balance which probably changes daily!


----------

